# My new pb



## Bugpac (Oct 28, 2009)

Been logging a lot of hours on the lake, I am starting to pay off, Not much bigger than my last pb, but a bit bigger...


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats... that's a great looking fish! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Doug (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, the time on the water is paying off =D> . Nice looking fish.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I have only been fishing hard since august, The last 7 days I have logged approximately 35 hrs on 2 different lakes.. In the last 30 days I would say close to 125 hrs probbaly... My goal is a 10 lber by Dec 31... I know it high and likely not gonna happen, But high goals produce high results I have found... In 3 weeks Russ and myself are partnering up for a tourney, I am excited, I have never met Russ, First time will be at blast off likely... My wife thinks i am crazy, But she did tell me tonight, the hours I am putting in will pay off...


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on the fish. I need a few more like that one.


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet...Nice fatty =D> =D> =D> ....JIGGY


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats on the really nice bass!

With the hours you're putting in, you might be considered a 'full time' fisherman!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2009)

That is one nice bass - you have to go fishing to catch them!


----------



## njTom (Oct 29, 2009)

I wish I could be able to put in more time fishing. Congrats on the PB!


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 29, 2009)

awesome fish!


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas.. Trust me, you dont want the extra fishing time like I got, Some day soon I am gonna have to find a job and quit fishing so much, I am gonna take advantage of the poor economy while I can anyways...


----------



## russ010 (Oct 29, 2009)

we might not catch big ones at the tourney - but we'll definitely figure something out.

I need to take you over to another lake I know... where I caught the fish in my avatar (*edit - not that fish in this avatar, that was a 7 at Ft Yargo... I'm talking about my GON avatar) - I know 10lb'rs have come out of there, and I've personally seen an 8 (not mine), but the biggest I've caught out of there was close to 7.

I've caught ONE 10lb largemouth, and that was July 23, 2005 in South Carolina...

I'll do my best to put you on that big fish man, and share every technique I've got with ya


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice job! Gotta love that rip rap :wink:


----------



## Zum (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice fish.
You never know when a 10lber will bite,hours on the water can't hurt.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks fellas, Dont let that Rip Rap mislead you, I caught all 6 Weds in 30+ ft of water... Plan to catch more than 6 tomorrow, My best day is only 6...


----------



## russ010 (Oct 30, 2009)

don't worry about the quantity... you want quality - and you aren't going to put the 2 q's together most times... catching 6 good quality fish is an accomplishment in itself


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 30, 2009)

I am happy with either, One fatty or a dozen dinks...


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> I am happy with either, One fatty or a dozen dinks... [/quote
> 
> I second that. =D>


----------



## fish devil (Oct 30, 2009)

:twisted: Way to go man!!!! =D> I like you're attitude. Hit the water hard and it will reward you.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with FD.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 1, 2009)

Broke it again with 6.3 today on Digitals, I think the first one was actually bigger, But ill have to stick with 6.3 on the digitals...


----------



## masterofillusion (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice one. What depth are you catching them?


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 1, 2009)

Your doing something right, keep it up. Congrats on your PB.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 1, 2009)

Ty guys, 30-40 ft, Some are being caught over 60' of water with a smooth bottom, It is amazing for this time of yr, they have been holding this pattern for 3 weeks now, Hardly any are being taken off the bank...


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2009)

Great catch! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Bug, Good job dude, you dropping your line down using a sinker or a deep running crankbait?, just courious my friend. You trolling or finding suspended fish on electronics?


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 2, 2009)

We are trolling some custom crank baits, we know were they are via electronics, just got to hit the right spots...


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 2, 2009)

Were you in Lake Oconee? Headed there Wednesday afternoon, don't want to waste my time fishing docks if the fish are deep.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd guess he's probably at Black Shoals... or Bear Creek reservoir


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 2, 2009)

These pics are all Bear creek Bass..


----------

